# Titan Quest



## dersusie (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Liebe Forum-Gemeinde 
Ich suche nach den 2 Dvd's aus der PC-Games Ausgabe 02/11
wer kann mir da helfen ?
Schon mal nen lieben dank an die ,die mir helfen können.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2018)

Vermutlich musst du schon viel Glück haben, damit einer zufällig Deine Suche liest und die DVDs hat.... aber: seit heute ist bei gog.com Titan Quest in der Anniversary Edition für nur 3,99€ im Angebot - das beeinhaltet Titan Quest plus das AddOn "Immortal Thrones". gog.com sind Spiele per Download, aber ohne Kopierschutz.

Knapp 4€ sind ja kaum mehr als das Porto für die DVDs kosten würde, vlt ist das also eine Alternative.


----------

